# StarCraft 2 - Legacy of the Void alleine kaufen



## chris302 (4. Januar 2016)

Hi,

Bin am überlegen ob ich mir StarCraft 2 kaufe  

Nun ist die Frage ich spiele am liebsten Protoss  in der Starter Edition. 

Die frage die ich nun habe, was für nachteile habe ich wenn ich nur LotV kaufe? Also vorallem was fehlt mir im Multiplayer /Coop wenn ich die Erweiterungen nicht habe.

Danke und Grüße


----------



## Atent123 (5. Januar 2016)

Du kannst halt nicht mehr den Multiplayer auf die alten Versionen zurückschalten.
Die haben sich jeweils deutlich anders gepielt.
Hauptächlich fehlen halt 2 der 3 genialen Kampagnen.


----------

